# Apple Reports Less Self - Driving Cars In Cali.



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Article notes disengagement statistics as well.

https://9to5mac.com/2019/04/24/apple-self-driving-car-california/amp/
"As first noted by macReports, Apple now has 69 autonomous cars permitted to test on public roads in California. The company also has 110 drivers eligible to operate those cars. Both of those numbers are down from last month, when Apple reported 72 cars on the road and 144 drivers"


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

it looks like Apple is prolly the only company that is actually reporting real statistics meaning that the cars are actually driving themselves

the 1 disengagement per mile seems more realistic than the bs that Waymo and their fake non-self-driving nonsense are reporting


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> Article notes disengagement statistics as well.
> 
> https://9to5mac.com/2019/04/24/apple-self-driving-car-california/amp/
> "As first noted by macReports, Apple now has 69 autonomous cars permitted to test on public roads in California. The company also has 110 drivers eligible to operate those cars. Both of those numbers are down from last month, when Apple reported 72 cars on the road and 144 drivers"


Fewer "self driving" cars means fewer SDC drivers??!! Hahahaha.


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Fewer "self driving" cars means fewer SDC drivers??!! Hahahaha.


Not So Fast Grampa Tomato Greg:
By DAVID WELCH and BLOOMBERG 
April 23, 2019

*Waymo Set to Bring a Motor City Plant Back to Life to Manufacture Driverless Cars
http://fortune.com/2019/04/23/alphabet-waymo-detroit-plant-factory-driverless-self-driving-cars/ *

The birthplace of America's auto industry and driving culture will soon have one of the world's first plants making driverless cars.
Alphabet's Waymo has picked an idled American Axle & Manufacturing Holdings facility in Detroit as the site where it will equip vehicles made by Fiat Chrysler Automobiles and Jaguar Land Rover Automotive with self-driving technology. The Mountain View, Calif.-based company will lease the factory and start work on its self-driving vehicles this summer, creating "hundreds" of jobs over time, according to company blog posts.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

beebob said:


> Not So Fast Grampa Tomato Greg:
> By DAVID WELCH and BLOOMBERG
> April 23, 2019
> 
> ...


"Over time"


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> Article notes disengagement statistics as well.
> 
> https://9to5mac.com/2019/04/24/apple-self-driving-car-california/amp/
> "As first noted by macReports, Apple now has 69 autonomous cars permitted to test on public roads in California. The company also has 110 drivers eligible to operate those cars. Both of those numbers are down from last month, when Apple reported 72 cars on the road and 144 drivers"


Apple's scaling back. They're more aware than others about the difficulty of making true SDCs

*Apple made a series of cuts to its Project Titan team earlier this year, dismissing over 200 staff members from the project.*


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

everythingsuber said:


> "Over time"


After the wright brothers first flight we didn't enter the jet age.
Like it or not, SDC will happen and will evolve and change everyone's life
AND save 103 souls per day that are currently slaughtered by human drivers


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

beebob said:


> After the wright brothers first flight we didn't enter the jet age.
> Like it or not, SDC will happen and will evolve and change everyone's life
> AND save 103 souls per day that are currently slaughtered by human drivers


as usual, tomato, you're comparing apples to oranges

planes, just like cars, are driven by humans, and always will be

even Apple's reporting of 1 disengagement per mile testifies to that



beebob said:


> Not So Fast Grampa Tomato Greg:
> By DAVID WELCH and BLOOMBERG
> April 23, 2019
> 
> ...


they've been reporting this was supposed to happen for years now and it still hasn't


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> as usual, tomato, you're comparing apples to oranges
> 
> planes, just like cars, are driven by humans, and always will be
> 
> ...


Easy there grampa Tomato ? @uberdriverfornow or is it @Thetomatoisajoke or @iheartuber, I get confused with ur many tomato ? account,

Greg, There's reason for ur intolerance, short temper and bellicose behavior

https://capitaleap.org/blog/2013/03/01/anger-and-the-elderly/
"_Part of the reason for this is that some older people simply become less sensitive to others as they age. Particularly for older people who live alone or who have been living alone for a while, their tolerance of the way others do things, their tolerance for others at all"_

*Ford claims it will have 100 self-driving cars on the road by the end of the year. Steady tomato ?, steady‼????

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/25/for...ving-cars-on-the-road-by-the-end-of-2019.html*


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

beebob said:


> Easy there grampa Tomato ? @uberdriverfornow or is it @Thetomatoisajoke or @iheartuber, I get confused with ur many tomato ? account,
> 
> Greg, There's reason for ur intolerance, short temper and bellicose behavior
> 
> ...


I find it amusing that so many different usernames all call me the Tomato.

Different usernames- same guy

Same guy breaking the rules of UP

count your lucky stars that you're getting away with it

Your luck will someday run out


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> I find it amusing that so many different usernames all call me the Tomato.
> 
> Different usernames- same guy
> 
> ...


Nice Try ? Greg, we're all looking forward to your entertaining schizophrenic conversation w/ @Thetomatoisajoke and other numerous illegal ? tomato accounts: @goneubering, @uberdriverfornow etc etc etc


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

beebob said:


> Nice Try ? Greg, we're all looking forward to your entertaining schizophrenic conversation w/ @Thetomatoisajoke and other numerous illegal ? tomato accounts: @goneubering, @uberdriverfornow etc etc etc


You're just doing your job, I respect that

You never broke away from the talking points so I give you credit.

If I could offer one friendly suggestion: try living in reality sometime


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> You're just doing your job, I respect that
> 
> You never broke away from the talking points so I give you credit.
> 
> If I could offer one friendly suggestion: try living in reality sometime


?Greg, ?u don't respect yourself.....
....Subsequently impossible for u to respect anyone nor anything.
U rely on multiple tomato ? accounts to talk to urself
masking to truth of a failed existence and wasted life


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> Article notes disengagement statistics as well.
> 
> https://9to5mac.com/2019/04/24/apple-self-driving-car-california/amp/
> "As first noted by macReports, Apple now has 69 autonomous cars permitted to test on public roads in California. The company also has 110 drivers eligible to operate those cars. Both of those numbers are down from last month, when Apple reported 72 cars on the road and 144 drivers"


They are ALL IN ARIZONA !

Wherethe Governer Allows them to getaway with MURDER !

Literally !


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

beebob said:


> ?Greg, ?u don't respect yourself.....
> ....Subsequently impossible for u to respect anyone nor anything.
> U rely on multiple tomato ? accounts to talk to urself
> masking to truth of a failed existence and wasted life


Brother I was trying to be nice you don't have to be a jerk about it


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> Brother I was trying to be nice you don't have to be a jerk about it


Nice try Tomato ?.



tohunt4me said:


> They are ALL IN ARIZONA !
> 
> Wherethe Governer Allows them to getaway with MURDER !
> 
> Literally !


102 souls are slaughtered everyday by human driver error


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

beebob said:


> Nice try Tomato ?.
> 
> 
> 102 souls are slaughtered everyday by human driver error


You do know I can get screenshots of every different username that has accused me of being the Tomato and report you to the mods for having multiple accounts right?

It's gonna be hard to explain how different usernames all say exactly the same thing (accuse me of being the Tomato) and not be the same person


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

beebob said:


> Nice try Tomato ?.
> 
> 
> 102 souls are slaughtered everyday by human driver error


1.) people are Terrorized by movies about being EATEN BY SHARKS.

2.) PEOPLE ARE TERRORIZED ABOUT BEING SLAUGHTERED BY ROAMING MACHINES.

WE CANT STOP SHARKS .

MACHINES MAY NEVER GET A" START"!

Understand ?


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> 1.) people are Terrorized by movies about being EATEN BY SHARKS.
> 
> 2.) PEOPLE ARE TERRORIZED ABOUT BEING SLAUGHTERED BY ROAMING MACHINES.
> 
> ...


Professor, as u banged out ur nonsense several lives ended at the hands of human driver error.



iheartuber said:


> You do know I can get screenshots of every different username that has accused me of being the Tomato and report you to the mods for having multiple accounts right?
> 
> It's gonna be hard to explain how different usernames all say exactly the same thing (accuse me of being the Tomato) and not be the same person


Greg, That would take effort. You're an Uber driver, not exactly a profession associated with ambition.
Nice try Tomato ?

you're slipping Greg, trying to convince the working poor that SDC is good.
BeCause it's important that Uber drivers advocate future high technology and trillion dollar global R & D investments

Tells us why Greg


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

1 disengagement per 300 miles is unacceptable for self driving taxis. This is one “incident” per day per car...


What I can’t say is what the disengagment causes.

Maybe an accident, maybe just getting stuck an unable to move... 

1 per 1000 miles means you need to send s field tech out to move the car (at best) to get it “unstuck” 2-3 times per week, and that’s only if the disengagement doesn’t cause an accident.

You need to be in the 10s of thousands of miles per disengagement for this to be workable.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

beebob said:


> Professor, as u banged out ur nonsense several lives ended at the hands of human driver error.
> 
> 
> Greg, That would take effort. You're an Uber driver, not exactly a profession associated with ambition.
> ...


This is Greg Rogers. He works at a think tank called the Eno Center for Transportation where he studies Self Driving Cars.

Although as research for his job he did work very briefly part time as an Uber driver he only did a small number of lifetime rides.

I think you are Greg, and you say that I am him. (Very funny)

But either way, Greg works at a think tank. Greg is NOT an Uber driver

So long story short- Whether it's you or me only one of us can either be Greg or an Uber driver but not both.

https://www.enotrans.org/profiles/greg-rogers/
I am an Uber driver though the IQ part is up for debate


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> This is Greg Rogers. He works at a think tank called the Eno Center for Transportation where he studies Self Driving Cars.
> 
> Although as research for his job he did work very briefly part time as an Uber driver he only did a small number of lifetime rides.
> 
> ...


?Amateur fake out Greg, you're not only Greg the tomato ? but also
@Thetomatoisajoke
@goneubering and
@uberdriverfornow
Dude, according to ur self supplied bio you're a mover and shaker in the $$$$
‼‼Senior Policy Analyst and Assistant Editor of Eno Transportation Weekly WOW

*??Why u wasting ur time among Uber drivers????*


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> 1 disengagement per 300 miles is unacceptable for self driving taxis. This is one "incident" per day per car...
> 
> What I can't say is what the disengagment causes.
> 
> ...


in order for SDC's to work there can't be any disengagements whatsoever obviously....they have to he just like a human...and Apple is reporting 1 a mile lol


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Atonomous vehicles, I believe, just like the internet, one day out of nowhere, it's here. And just like the internet, there will be no going back. When? Is the billion dollar question, but as I recall, there wasn't any warning before the internet arrived either. We just woke up one day and wallah! Everyone's life changed forever from that day forward when they "flipped the switch".


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

BigBadJohn said:


> Atonomous vehicles, I believe, just like the internet, one day out of nowhere, it's here. And just like the internet, there will be no going back. When? Is the billion dollar question, but as I recall, there wasn't any warning before the internet arrived either. We just woke up one day and wallah! Everyone's life changed forever from that day forward when they "flipped the switch".


The fact that airplanes are mostly self driving and yet they still absolutely need human pilots in there tells you everything you need to know about "when" robo taxis will arrive


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> The fact that airplanes are mostly self driving and yet they still absolutely need human pilots in there tells you everything you need to know about "when" robo taxis will arrive


? Greg, left u vm at ur work number
https://www.enotrans.org/profiles/greg-rogers/


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

beebob said:


> ? Greg, left u vm at ur work number
> https://www.enotrans.org/profiles/greg-rogers/


So lemme get this straight...
For 2 years, I have been debating with a user who went by the name "Tomatopaste"

He was pro robo-taxis I was anti

So you mean to tell me all that time I was fake debating with a second username?

Dude, that's insane


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> So lemme get this straight...
> For 2 years, I have been debating with a user who went by the name "Tomatopaste"
> 
> He was pro robo-taxis I was anti
> ...


LOL "he"
Dude, stop ?
?U have several illegal accounts @Thetomatoisajoke @uberdriverfornow @goneubering etc etc.
It's u
?YOU: Tomato Greg ?
*Greg Rogers?*
Senior Policy Analyst and Assistant Editor of Eno Transportation Weekly (ETW)
*Check your office VM, I left u an appropriate message ✔*

https://www.enotrans.org/profiles/greg-rogers/


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

beebob said:


> LOL "he"
> Dude, stop ?
> ?U have several illegal accounts @Thetomatoisajoke @uberdriverfornow @goneubering etc etc.
> It's u
> ...


The mods can easily look at the IP address associated with the one used to set up the dearly departed Tomatopaste and compare it to mine

They're different

I have nothing to hide


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> The mods can easily look at the IP address associated with the one used to set up the dearly departed Tomatopaste and compare it to mine
> 
> They're different
> 
> I have nothing to hide


Your use of several devices with different IP addresses is NOTHING New.
Your office PC at 1629 K Street NW, ur cell phone, iPad, home PC, WiFi, Starbucks, using a VPN setting.

Greg, Check ur office ?VM


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

everythingsuber said:


> Article notes disengagement statistics as well.
> 
> https://9to5mac.com/2019/04/24/apple-self-driving-car-california/amp/
> "As first noted by macReports, Apple now has 69 autonomous cars permitted to test on public roads in California. The company also has 110 drivers eligible to operate those cars. Both of those numbers are down from last month, when Apple reported 72 cars on the road and 144 drivers"


Self driving cars will never be utilized on a mass scale. There are far too many variables to program.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Self driving cars will never be utilized on a mass scale. There are far too many variables to program.


Correction-

SDCs used as a fleet of taxis will never be utilized on a mass scale because there are far too many variables to program.

SDCs as a feature in new cars you buy at the dealer could become a niche market like hybrids


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

beebob said:


> After the wright brothers first flight we didn't enter the jet age.
> Like it or not, SDC will happen and will evolve and change everyone's life
> AND save 103 souls per day that are currently slaughtered by human drivers


The Boeing 737 Max was supposed to be the perfect aircraft, too. Nothing man-made is ever 100% foolproof or without error. We need to get over ourselves and stop trying to rush to get crap machines to work.


----------

